# Το τσικρίκι (η λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα)



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2009)

Εντάξει, παιδί της πόλης είμαι. Το *τσικρίκι* το έμαθα ψάχνοντας πώς λένε το καρούλι με την πετονιά στα χαμηλής τεχνολογίας καλάμια ψαρέματος. Με ενημέρωσε η ίδια η *Ματζέντα *αυτοπροσώπως:
*fishing reel τσικρίκι καλαμιού ψαρέματος*​Εγώ λέξη από τσικρίκ- ήξερα μόνο τον *Τσικρικά*, έναν από τους γραφικούς πρωταγωνιστές του ελληνικού κατς (το εξαιρετικό κομμάτι «ο θάνατος του κατς στην Ελλάδα»εδώ) .
Τσικρίκι λοιπόν; Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα; Ναι υπάρχει. Το ονλάιν ΛΚΝ με διαβεβαιώνει: 
τσικρίκι το [tsikríki] Ο44 : χειροκίνητο μηχάνημα που το χρησιμοποιούν για να στρίβουν το νήμα. [τουρκ. çιkrιk -ι]​Χμμμ. Πουθενά καλάμια και ψαρέματα. Γραμμή στον Μπαμπινιώτη για επιβεβαίωση (από την 1η έκδοση, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι -–κι εδώ τα ίδια περίπου):
τσικρίκι (το) {τσικρικ-ιού/-ιών} (λαϊκ.) είδος διπλής ρόκας. [ΕΤΥΜ < τουρκ. çιkrιk]​Ξαφνικά αρχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν στο μυαλό μου προειδοποιητικά φωτάκια και να ηχούν εξίσου προειδοποιητικά κουδουνάκια. Πολύ αργά· τα ουράνια σχίζονται και μπροστά μου εμφανίζεται η Εναλλακτική του Μεταφραστή: από τη μία η μούσα *Αλλαξώ *και από την άλλη η μούσα *Ψαξώ*. Η πρώτη κρατάει ανοιχτό το πανό με τη μόνιμη συμβουλή της _«Πες το αλλιώς και τέλειωνε»_, η δεύτερη κρατάει ένα μικρό χαρτί με μία μόνο λέξη: _«Γούγλε»_.
Τα πράγματα ζορίσανε. Κλείνω τα μάτια και βγάζω στην τύχη από το ράφι ένα τρίτο λεξικό (το τυχερό ήταν _της Νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας_, των _εκδ. Πελεκάνος_) που με σπρώχνει ακόμη πιο βαθιά στο δρόμο της Ψαξώς:
τσικρίκι το (ουσ.): είδος διπλής ρόκας, ηλακάτη διπλή με δυο διχάλες για μαλλί, || το ροδάνι του αργαλιού || το ανεμίδι . [ΣΥΝΩΝ] Ρόκα.​Ουφ! Κι άλλη άγνωστη λέξη. Το *ανεμίδι*. Μάλλον από την ανέμη. Γιατί όμως δεν την έχει ως λήμμα ούτε το ίδιο το λεξικό που την χρησιμοποιεί; Ευτυχώς, την έχει το ονλάιν ΛΚΝ:
ανεμίδι το [anemíδi] Ο44 : όργανο της υφαντικής με το οποίο τυλίγουμε σε μασούρια το νήμα που ξετυλίγεται από την ανέμη• ανεμίδα.​Έλα όμως που το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει και τα...
ανεμίδια τα [anemíδja] Ο44 : τα μικρότερα και λεπτότερα από τα περιβλήματα των καρπών (σιτηρών και οσπρίων), αυτά που κατά το λίχνισμα παρασύρονται ευκολότερα από τον άνεμο: _Tα ~ ως ζωοτροφή είναι θρεπτικότερη από το άχυρο._ ​Στο Ιντερνέτι γρήγορα! Η Live-Pedia, εδώ, μου προσθέτει ακόμη μία ερμηνεία:
*τσικρίκι το* (ουσιαστικό) [ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :τσικρικ(τουρκ. λ. cikrik = ανέμη) -ι] 
1 .... (_τα γνωστά_)
2 (ειδ. φρ.) "έγινε τσικρίκι", αποσυνδέθηκε, χάλασε, ξεβιδώθηκε.​Λυπάμαι Αλλαξώ, το ’χασες το παιχνίδι. Γούγλη, βοήθεια! Τι είναι τελικά αυτό το τσικρίκι;
Ευτυχώς, ο Γούγλης έχει και εικόνες:





...και ευρήματα με ψάρεμα (εκτός από λήμματα λεξικών): Είναι όμως ουσιαστικά από δύο ιστότοπους όλους κι όλους.

Δύο ευρήματα συν το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό; Να το ρισκάρω; Αχ Αλλαξώ! Αχ Ψαξώ!

Για να θυμάμαι την ημέρα που δεν μπορούσα να δουλέψω επειδή έτρεχα καθε τόσο στην τηλεόραση να δω αν θα φτάσει τελικά η φωτιά στην πολυτελή εξοχική Βίλα-Παράγκα (60 τετραγωνικών) των γονιών μου....


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2009)

Ετυμολογικά, η Βικιπεντί συμφωνεί μαζί σου, πάντως :) - αν και βλέπω ότι αναφέρεται κυρίως στην ανέμη (οι φωτογραφίες βγάζουν και το μηχανισμό του μαγγανοπήγαδου). Η γλώσσα γυρίζει και στα αγγλικά.
Τι σε προβληματίζει; Αν θα πρέπει να πεις τσικρίκι ή αν θα πρέπει να πεις, π.χ., καρούλι; Να ρωτήσουμε κάνα ψαρά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τι σε προβληματίζει; Αν θα πρέπει να πεις τσικρίκι ή αν θα πρέπει να πεις, π.χ., καρούλι; Να ρωτήσουμε κάνα ψαρά;



Βασικά, ναι. Και το κείμενο δεν είναι «ειδικό», απλώς σαν γκεστ-σταρ εμφανίζεται κάπου ένα καλάμι ψαρέματος με κουβαρίστρα για καρούλι _aka _τσικρίκι. Φαντάζομαι ότι οι ψαράδες θα το καταλάβουν, αλλά αξίζει να εκπαιδεύω το μέσο αναγνωστικό κοινό;


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Εδώ in Thessalien, η λέξη _τσικρίκι_ (που επιβεβαιωμένα σήμαινε αρχικά τη διπλή ρόκα που βρήκες ή το καρούλι), χρησιμοποιείται πλέον (αφού εξέλιπαν οι ρόκες) μειωτικά ακριβώς όπως το καρούλι, για να δηλώσει το χαλασμένο, το σαράβαλο ποδήλατο ή γενικά τροχοφόρο ή και συσκευή/μηχάνημα/εξάρτημα (τοπικό συνώνυμο του σαράβαλου είναι και ο _ματρακάς_). 
Btw, ρόκες εδώ λένε τα καλαμπόκια. Τσικρίκι, καρούλι... μύλος!

Για τον μέσο αναγνώστη κι αφού το τσικρίκι κάνει εμφάνιση cameo, εγώ μάλλον θα αγνοούσα το κάλεσμα της Ψαξώς (ή Ψαξούς;) από τους Παξούς) και θα προτιμούσα τη συμβουλή της Αλλαξώς (ή Αλλαξούς) να το κάνω καρούλι.

Μα κι εσύ, δουλειά δεν έχεις και πας για ψάρεμα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Οβολός τεκμηρίωσης:

Çıkrık = 1. windlass. 2. spinning wheel (or jenny). 3. sheave, pulley wheel.

Φωτογραφίες.

Οι πολλοί το ξέρουν αυτό το καρούλι σαν μηχανάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οι πολλοί το ξέρουν αυτό το καρούλι σαν μηχανάκι.



Σωστό! Και αυτό είναι ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, καθώς το τεχνούργημα που περιγράφεται (με το καρούλι-κουβαρίστρα κλπ) είναι σαφώς low-tech (άραγε ήταν σωστή η απόδοση «χαμηλής τεχνολογίας» στο κρυφό και αιωρούμενο πλαίσιο εδώ:


drsiebenmal said:


> ...στα χαμηλής τεχνολογίας καλάμια ψαρέματος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Κάποιος user7 λέει κάπου ότι το λέμε και *μουλινέ* και *τύμπανο*. Είναι προφανές ότι σήμερα άκουσε κι αυτός το *τσικρίκι*.

Για το «χαμηλής τεχνολογίας» μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ανοίξω νήμα για να πω πόσο μου αρέσει η «κατώτερη τεχνολογία» και η «υποδεέστερη τεχνολογία». Σαν ελληνικά. Αλλιώς, προτιμώ κι εγώ την τεχνολογία αιχμής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για το «χαμηλής τεχνολογίας» μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ανοίξω νήμα για να πω πόσο μου αρέσει η «κατώτερη τεχνολογία» και η «υποδεέστερη τεχνολογία». Σαν ελληνικά. Αλλιώς, προτιμώ κι εγώ την τεχνολογία αιχμής.



Να ανοίξεις, να ανοίξεις (ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει η «χαμηλότερη τεχνολογία», γι' αυτό ρώτησα). Και αν θυμηθώ και ποιο ήταν εκείνο το διήγημα sci-fi όπου οι άποικοι από τη Γη ανακαλύπτουν ότι, για διάφορους λόγους, στο νέο τους πλανήτη «τεχνολογία αιχμής» δεν είναι οι βενζινοκινητήρες αλλά οι βοϊδάμαξες, δεν είναι τα τουφέκια αλλά τα τόξα και οι βαλλιστρίδες, δεν είναι τα νάιλον ρούχα αλλά οι προβιές, να συζητήσουμε και τη συσχέτιση «αιχμής» και «προόδου» με την τεχνολογία... :)

Ακόμη user7 είναι αυτός; Δεν έφτασε τουλάχιστον user14 μέχρι τώρα;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βασικά, ναι. Και το κείμενο δεν είναι «ειδικό», απλώς σαν γκεστ-σταρ εμφανίζεται κάπου ένα καλάμι ψαρέματος με κουβαρίστρα για καρούλι _aka _τσικρίκι. Φαντάζομαι ότι οι ψαράδες θα το καταλάβουν, αλλά αξίζει να εκπαιδεύω το μέσο αναγνωστικό κοινό;


Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω καινούριες λέξεις, ως αναγνώστρια καμία αντίρρηση δε θα είχα.


----------

